# Best way to apply Sam Maloof Poly/Oil Finish



## rdefino (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi there. New to the forum.

I was wondering if anyone has used or could tell me the best way to apply Sam Maloof Poly/oil on some pieces of Purple Heart wood.

Do I apply first coat with a rag, let sit for 30mins, then wipe off. Then let that dry and then sand with 400 and apply more poly/oil and sand it into a slurry to fill in the grain and wipe off. Let dry and apply another coat with rag, dry and sand again with 400, dry then apply last coat with rag.

Would this method work?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are a few steps to do before you use the poly. Purpleheart is an oily wood so it should be wiped down with acetone to remove as much of the natural oil as possible. Then polyurethane isn't known to be as good to adhere to anything including itself. Since you are working with a oily wood it would be a good idea to put a coat of Zinsser Sealcoat on the wood first as a barrier coat before going with poly. After the sealer dries lightly sand the wood with 220 grit or finer paper and then apply your poly. When you apply a wipe on poly just wipe a thin uniform coat on with a clean lint free rag and walk away from it and let it dry. Then very lightly sand it with a 220 grit or finer paper and do it again. More than likely it will take six coats to do the job. When you get the finish where you want it you can quit. As a rule of thumb three coats of a wipe on poly equal one coat of brush on. Normally two coats of brush on poly will do the job is why it might take six coats. 

As far as filling the grain if you have a open grain wood like walnut or mahogany you wish to fill the grain so it has a glass like finish you need to fill the grain first. A grain filler is like a thin wood putty you brush on and allow it to thicken. Then use a squeegee like you clean the windshield of a car with and scrape the excess of it off. Small places can be rubbed with a rag in a circular motion however avoid using a rag as much as possible. A rag tends to rub the filler out of the grain. If filling the grain is your game plan let me know as I need to add more to this.


----------



## rdefino (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Steve for the reply.

Now I have already lightly sanded the wood with 120grit. Is it still ok to clean with acetone and apply the sealer first?

thanks for the tips


----------



## rdefino (Dec 29, 2014)

Also, when wiping with acetone, do I literary just take a rag and wipe the wood and let it dry?

Thanks again


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wiping the wood with acetone is done after sanding. The solvent is clean and doesn't raise the grain so all you do is wipe it off and allow it to dry for ten to fifteen minutes before using the shellac.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Dec 19, 2014)

I've used purple heart on a number of projects and never had any adhesion issues. It's not an oily wood and wiping with acetone is unnecessary. Your finish will work fine on it.


----------

